# Camping Weekend - good eats!



## ellymae (Apr 4, 2010)

Went camping with friends this weekend... I am still full...
Friday night was pizza and wings...




Saturday morning brought pastrami hash and eggs with the pastrami I smoked 2 weeks ago. 



Also went to Achenbach's - a German bakery my family has been going to since I was a kid. We got Long Johns - very tasty...


Saturday afternoon was the wine tasting.... 





Saturday night dinner - Beef Bourguignon done in the Dutch Ovens... 






This morning breakfast consisted of Eggs, naked fatties, and toast. I need a nap....


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 4, 2010)

Great pic's Elly, It looks like you guy's were really roughing it. LOL
Thanks for sharing the Q-view.


----------



## smokingriley (Apr 4, 2010)

Good looking Q-View! I need to go camping with you guys - lol!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2010)

Good God, everything looks GREAT Elly!-------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






I especially love that plate with your Pastrami hash, scrambled eggs, & cantaloupe !

Thanks for showing,
Bearcarver


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 4, 2010)

You got me at the Pastrami Hash......


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2010)

Holy Cow there Elly you girls and guys sure no how to camp. Now I always thought that hamburgers and hot doga were camoing food but now I see that you and your gang sure know how to cook on the campfire and then enjoy the hard life of camping. Next time you'll have to cook on the tire rim like Jeanie.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 4, 2010)

That breakfast would have had me back in the sleeping bag in no time! Any chance of getting the recipe for that beef stew?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking grub, Elly.


----------



## meateater (Apr 4, 2010)

What a great looking trip, The food don't look to shabby either.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 4, 2010)

well that is good eats


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that is some great lookin food, I'm sure you all had a great time eating great food, and drinking some wine


----------



## bassman (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to have been camping next to you!  Good looking eats.


----------



## eman (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a crying shame that some folks livin in the woods are eating better than i am at home !   Great post!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW now thats camping in style it all looks awesome


----------



## caveman (Apr 5, 2010)

What he said.  That stew looked yummy as well.  Great looking gathering all around.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

I did not see any tents...........

Are you sure this wasn't next door to a Holiday Inn!?!?!?!

Awesome Post!



Todd


----------



## ellymae (Apr 5, 2010)

Sure - let me get ahold of the guy who made it, I have no doubt he would share. 

Oh, I'm sure.... 
This was my home for the weekend... 


And this was the site where all the cooking / socializing took place - the view from my cot.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 5, 2010)

Great Pics Ellymae!!

My Wife's idea of camping is heading to a hotel with a water park!



Todd


----------



## grouper sandwich (Apr 5, 2010)

I love camping!


----------

